# 5 pin clutter need some help



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

im shooting an Elite Energy 32 60lb , 28 in draw length. i went from a three pin sight to a 5 pin this year. i love shooting and pretty much shoot all summer long. i equate this to my dad who was an avid golfer... i hate golf,, he would always buy the latest and greatest putter drivers and what not,, im starting to see a pattern with my archery equipment. im not crazy about the 5 pins. My question is how hard will it be to adjust to a single pin sight in a hunting scenerio?? im looking at the HHA Optimizer OL5519. i've did some research and read a ton of reviews,, i just feel real apprehensive about making this switch. Any thoughts ,comments would be appreciated.


----------



## rmrvette (Jan 29, 2012)

What are you shooting that you feel you need a 5 pin sight? I shoot 3 only - target, practice, or hunt. You can figure any distance with the three pin set. I had more at one time on old bear super magnum 44. Didn't need them there and they were just too annoying. Surely no need on the newer "encounter" I now shoot. Yeah I know these are not "top of the line" high tech bows but they do accommodate my 32" draw. I can put those lodge poles down range with fletchings intertwined. Simplify and buy new only if you really want to.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Well you cant move it at full draw which sucks. You pretty much have to decide where your going to make the shot and dial it for that yardage standard sit 25 yards aim high if hes out 30 and low if he is 20 yards. Range and dial anything beyond that


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

I only keep one pin on my bow keep shot at 20 yards or less .


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

im simply seeking input from those who have made the switch good bad or indifferent. I live on a pretty nice size of property where I have targets from 20 out to 50 yards ,However while hunting my shots are 30 and under. I don't intend on making 50 yard shots while hunting. I made the switch to the 5 pin mainly for the fun of shooting at longer distances.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

With that setup depending on you're final arrow weight I'm guessing you're in the 280range fps wise. I'm sure you're 20-30 pins are stacked on top of each other with you're 40 not far behind. I run a 5 pin on a mathews outback, 27"DL 50# spitting fire at 230 fps. No problem with pin clutter with a slow now. My prime centroid however at 27" 60# I use a truglo archers choice Range Rover. Set pin to 25 and do what other have told you. 20yds I see no difference in impact, 30 yards 2in drop, 35 4in drop 40 6in drop. Either compensate by holding over or if time alotted adjust pin and hold dead on.


Sent from the treestand.


----------



## rmrvette (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah longer shots are fun in practice. I have pins set at 20 30 and 40 and as Chevyguy said, figure hold over or under as appropriate. In the woods it's all 20 and 30 yard pins.
The 40 yd pin was mostly for the family n friends bow shoots at 20-30 3d's that were set up on a mile walk though the woods. The elk and moose were usually at 40 yds. great fun. We'd sneak a ram out to almost 50 sometimes and then go help the newbies look for their missing shafts. You might imagine what a blazing fast Chrono speed I have with the 32" lodge poles, 2514 Easton aluminum and 125 grain thunderheads. The "smack" power is unequalled however.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

perchoholic said:


> im simply seeking input from those who have made the switch good bad or indifferent. I live on a pretty nice size of property where I have targets from 20 out to 50 yards ,However while hunting my shots are 30 and under. I don't intend on making 50 yard shots while hunting. I made the switch to the 5 pin mainly for the fun of shooting at longer distances.


It's all personal preference really. I've shot 3, 5, and single pin. For western style hunting and 3D I have a 3 pin Sword sight with dovetail mount. For Midwestern stand hunting I use a single pin Sword sight with dovetail mount. I shoot fast setups, and can't stand a 5 pin sight. Pins are way too close and cobble up the sight picture. My 3 pin sight is set for 20, 40, and 60 yards. My single pin is set for a 25 yard zero. I can aim point on out to 30 and be within 2". I liked using a single pin HHA adjustable sight, but found I was keeping it set at 25 yards when hunting and never really moved it much. Part of the reason I went with the two setups that I use now.


----------



## cwa001 (Sep 4, 2012)

I switched to the HHA Optimizer this year from a trophy ridge 5-pin. I love the fact of only one pin for whatever distance but the five pin was always set distances and I never had to fiddle with it while a deer is coming in. I shot a doe last weekend, she was with five other I was going to shoot the lead doe but by the time I ranged where she was going and adjusted my pin she was already standing in my shooting lane and I had no shot because she moved into the thicket. Luckily one of the back does hung around long enough fro me to change my pin back to 20 from 35 and shoot her. If you have open shots with nothing to worry about then an HHA is great but if you hunt in half way thick woods the 5 pin will work out better. I did shoot a ground hog at 75 yards earlier this summer with the HHA and that was pretty cool


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have the HHA 5519 optimizer with 2 inch housing. I shoot a Z7 Mathews. I figured out that my bow shoots flat out to 30 yards so I just leave it on 30 yards. 35 yards if I don't want to adjust I hold a couple inches higher. No need to adjust unless I want to shoot further than 35 yards. But in the woods 35 is my limit.


----------



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

G5 optix. 1 fixed, 1 adjustable. Best of both worlds. I set my fixed for 20 yds (hunting ranges), and my adjustable starts at 40, and can go out to 110. I hate clutter too, and I absolutely love this sight!


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

I switched from a single pin Copper John to a 5 pin Trophy Ridge this summer. It did take getting used to having all the pins in my sight picture. After plenty of practice and getting used to it I love it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

one of my bows,(target), has 5 pins, I shoot MMA, and you can only have 5 pins. The targets are 20, 25, 30, 35, 40,- 65 yds. So my 5 pin is set at 20,30,40,50,60 yds. and you bracket the ones in between. BUT this is the only thing I use this site for, It is far too busy for a hunting situation. If you decide your shot capabilities, (killing), are very comfortable at 30 yds, but not so much at 35 and up, You really don't need those pins. I have even gone so far as when it is hunting season, run the last three pins out of the way. Oh, and this is a spothogg, site. I later fixed it by buying a less pinned site, for hunting. and the 5 pin stays on my target bow, not on my hunting bow


----------

